# 2015 SUMMER SCARETACULAR presented by the Canadian Haunters Association!!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*2015 SUMMER SCARETACULAR presented by the Canadian Haunters Association!!
It's that time again! Join us for a fun filled afternoon of Halloween in the summer!*

Date: Saturday, August 22nd
Time: 1:00 pm
Location: 47 Merryfield Drive, Scarborough, M1P 1J8
(north of Lawrence between Kennedy and Birchmount)
There is plenty of street parking.

See old friends and make new ones. Discuss the best ways to make tombstones. Share your secrets of corpsing. Check out the vendors. Relive your scares from last Halloween. 

Like last year, you can bring your own burgers and hot dogs, there is a BBQ available!
We will have water and pop available (donations gratefully accepted!). We will also have munchies for you to enjoy.
We will be running a raffle with lots of prizes! Help support the CHA!

Vendors: We are charging $10.00 this year. Bring your own tables for set up. Lots of room!

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Come celebrate a taste of Halloween in the summer!

Full info on our Facebook Event page.


----------

